# What Time Do You Get Up?



## QKSnowRemoval (Aug 21, 2008)

Im new to plowing and i know this kinda just depends on how many account you have and what time the people need to be out or stores open but, What time do you guys wake up to go plow?[


----------



## asps4u (Sep 16, 2009)

Where's the option for when there's enough snow to push? That's when I get up


----------



## linckeil (Sep 18, 2007)

whenever the snow stops.


----------



## overtime (Nov 5, 2009)

When snow stops I'm up. Wife wakes up at 4 and tells me if there is snow on the ground. Then when there is enough snow on ground I'm going out.


----------



## Mackman (Nov 3, 2009)

When my phone rings


----------



## fernalddude (Feb 15, 2004)

I don't sleep much from December till April when the snow happens we go. We are out before the phone rings on site ready to go


----------



## lawnproslawncar (Dec 9, 2007)

How about...Who said we sleep! HAHA


----------



## Burkartsplow (Nov 1, 2007)

asps4u;891954 said:


> Where's the option for when there's enough snow to push? That's when I get up


X2 :salute:


----------



## f250man (Jan 28, 2005)

Im up at 2 am and plowing by 2:30 when the snow is flying.


----------



## show-n-go (Feb 5, 2009)

If there is snow on the radar i can't/don't sleep, around here it's way to exciting to see snow so i want to be the first one on the roads... lol, and as long as it's snowing i'll live in my truck untill it stops.


----------



## ScnicExcellence (Jun 9, 2008)

When ever there is enough snow, or when i can't sleep.


----------



## Bajak (Nov 12, 2008)

A better question is "When do you go to sleep when it's snowing?"

I'm generally up every two hours to check the radar and conditions.


----------



## cubicinches (Oct 19, 2008)

I'm usually up by 1:00 - 1:30am. I have a lot of ground to cover... different areas to check snow accumulations, then call drivers accordingly. I like to have the drivers on site and plowing by 3:00am.


----------



## Lux Lawn (Jan 5, 2004)

It all depends on how much snow there is to plow. If its just a couple inches I can be done in 4-5 hours, then adjust for there for more snow.


----------



## Lowell_Ma_Snow (Jan 17, 2009)

Depending on what the forecast predicts for an accumulation and how fast it'll come down then I'll determine an approximate time for 4 to 6 inches and set my time for making my first pass on the driveways.


----------



## Longae29 (Feb 15, 2008)

every hour from 1130pm on if theres snow in the forecast, check out the window, check radars.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Longae29;892788 said:


> every hour from 1130pm on if theres snow in the forecast, check out the window, check radars.


Finally, someone similar.

I'm up about 11 PM checking.

Bedside forecasting will get you screwed, especially in lake effect areas.


----------



## Matson Snow (Oct 3, 2009)

It all depends on how many Beers i had the night before,or if im stumbling out of the bar at 2....I will check the weather then..:laughing:..


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Matson Snow;893011 said:


> It all depends on how many Beers i had the night before,or if im stumbling out of the bar at 2....I will check the weather then..:laughing:..


What are you going to do if the state allows the bars to stay open til 4AM?


----------



## Matson Snow (Oct 3, 2009)

Mark Oomkes;893032 said:


> What are you going to do if the state allows the bars to stay open til 4AM?


Well...I guess the weather won't be checked till 4....:waving:


----------



## redman6565 (Jul 14, 2008)

we're out as soon as there is 2" or more but preferrably we try to start between 1 a.m. and 2 a.m.


----------



## Luther (Oct 31, 2007)

Matson Snow;893011 said:


> It all depends on how many Beers i had the night before,or if im stumbling out of the bar at 2....I will check the weather then..:laughing:..


I hope Trumps is not your watering hole.

True story....a sub of mine was enjoying himself there on the evening of a full push. When I called him at around midnight to start his route he was dealing with the police because someone had just stolen his truck from Trumps parking lot. A second cruiser was following the path the thief left down 8 mile, as he did not know to raise the plow!

That was the last time I ever talked to that guy.


----------



## Matson Snow (Oct 3, 2009)

TCLA;893165 said:


> I hope Trumps is not your watering hole.
> 
> True story....a sub of mine was enjoying himself there on the evening of a full push. When I called him at around midnight to start his route he was dealing with the police because someone had just stolen his truck from Trumps parking lot. A second cruiser was following the path the thief left down 8 mile, as he did not know to raise the plow!
> 
> That was the last time I ever talked to that guy.


I hope you understand im just fooling around....Now back in the old days, Many years ago, i had been known to close a few places down...I gotta watch what i say on here.


----------



## JR Snow Removal (Jul 16, 2008)

Mark Oomkes;892972 said:


> Finally, someone similar.
> 
> I'm up about 11 PM checking.
> 
> Bedside forecasting will get you screwed, especially in lake effect areas.


Mark what time do you go to bed to get up at 11?


----------



## Luther (Oct 31, 2007)

Matson Snow;893178 said:


> I hope you understand im just fooling around....Now back in the old days, Many years ago, i had been known to close a few places down...I gotta watch what i say on here.


I know you're joking Todd, I know better than that. :salute:

You are not in the same category as the fellow I referred to.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Matson Snow;893178 said:


> I gotta watch what i say on here.


:laughing::laughing:

At breakfast Friday one of my employees asked if I ever posted anything about beer and plowing. :laughing:

That took some explaining.



JR Snow Removal;893197 said:


> Mark what time do you go to bed to get up at 11?


8 if I can.


----------



## Matson Snow (Oct 3, 2009)

TCLA;893200 said:


> I know you're joking Todd, I know better than that. :salute:
> 
> You are not in the same category as the fellow I referred to.


Whew..That was a close one..:laughing:


----------



## tbrownell (Nov 24, 2007)

I go to bed after all my plowing is done so then I'm up for the nights/early mornings. works well for the winter season as long as there's snow. gets kinda boring if there's nothing to push


----------



## creativedesigns (Sep 24, 2007)

With a Timmies on every bloc & a horny wife, I never sleep! LMAO :laughing:


----------



## jb3nh (Jul 15, 2008)

I try to get out the door an hour before theres enough snow on the ground to push. In the hours leading up, i'll catch whatever sleep i can.


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

When my phone rings to get rolling.

But I usually wake up at about 1:30-2am and see what's going on and check the radar then plan when I'll set my alarm to get up the next time. I don't really have to do that but I'd rather wake up knowing there is enough on the ground to push and about how much is there based on the last time I was up and looked. And I'd rather wake up at 3am after only sleeping since I woke up at 2am then wake up at 3am when I've been sleeping since 10pm. Its easier for me to get going and be productive and not be sleepy. And then I don't feel like I missed everything in the storm from 10pm until my phone rang to go work.


----------



## Wayne Volz (Mar 1, 2002)

*Wow*

Anticipation of the event is always worse than the actual event. Made our first snowball of the season here today. Maybe Wednesday night will be our first good event for us here in Louisville, We'll keep our fingers crossed.


----------



## snowman4 (Nov 25, 2007)

creativedesigns;894265 said:


> With a Timmies on every bloc & a horny wife, I never sleep! LMAO :laughing:


I knew you plowed that goddamn tim hortons. I've seen you there before Cre.


----------



## green frog (Jan 2, 2007)

Its a lot easier to become a vampire in the winter. Stay up at night playing on plow site until you need to plow. Sleep when you are done plowing. Much easier this way no setting alarms and getting broken sleep.


----------



## Premier (Nov 20, 2007)

1-2 am thats if i can fall asleep.


----------



## buckwheat_la (Oct 11, 2009)

we check snow at 10pm, 12, 2, 4, 6, 8am, if we don't have enough snow to plow at 8 am usually we well not be going out for anything besides our banks, unless it really comes down hard during the day,


----------



## AiRhed (Dec 27, 2007)

> With a Timmies on every bloc & a horny wife, I never sleep! LMAO


When I was last in Winnipeg this year I heard the funniest darn bit on Manitoba Radio about Tim Hortons VS Starbucks. It was a live point/counterpoint bit, I wish I could find it online.

I get up and check the weather as often as my wife gets up to pee. IF there's enough snow on the ground, I'll head out.


----------



## Nelsen (Oct 19, 2008)

> Where's the option for when there's enough snow to push? That's when I get up


X3!

"....wait til it stops snowing"...LOL. I wouldn't make any money from one half my customers, and I'd lose the other half!


----------

